# Score this Ohio buck I just got on Trail Cam



## Q2hogdog (Aug 25, 2012)

This is an Ohio Buck and it looks like his velvet is shed. Just got the card out of my cam today August 25th. My trail cam is 15 foot up in a tree. So there is a little of down angle. 








[ame]http://i856.photobucket.com/albums/ab126/queenks/PRMS0275-1.jpg[/ame]
[ame]http://i856.photobucket.com/albums/ab126/queenks/PRMS0211-1.jpg[/ame]
[ame]http://i856.photobucket.com/albums/ab126/queenks/PRMS0279.jpg[/ame]


----------



## VitalShot (Feb 10, 2012)

Hard to tell from the view. It is a nice buck but I think he looks bigger than he is as they usually do look bigger from that view. I am going for 130-135 Hard to really tell how long the beams are and not much mass. I am probably off. But anyway nice young deer. Good luck. 
I add a pic of a buck from4th of July weekend when I took it. He will be better than 200" he is 2 yrs old. He has got 40-60" of extras on him now My buddy is a outfitter. 

Outdoor Hub mobile, the outdoor information engine


----------



## Fishingisfun (Jul 19, 2012)

I will guess 150 to 165. Mass looks good with ten tall points What is the buck standing in? Digging for minerals?


----------



## Q2hogdog (Aug 25, 2012)

Yes he is eating the dirt which has fine mineral salt in it. I say he goes 150 ish


----------



## postalhunter1 (Jun 5, 2010)

That's a tough angle to score. But, I say stick him with the bow and he would go 150"-155"


God, Family, Work, Hunting.....


----------



## Mushijobah (May 4, 2004)

140-150 easy, even after velvet off.


----------



## ducky152000 (Jul 20, 2005)

Very nice deer, I would say right at 140. Hope ya get him, he is older than 2.5 I'd say 3.5 to 4.5


----------



## Q2hogdog (Aug 25, 2012)

140 would get Ohio big buck record books. Would be my first


----------



## ttomcik (Feb 9, 2007)

Wow could it be the same deer I have on my Camera? I almost fell over when I saw this picture. I believe I have pictures of this same deer. He is probably 150-160's definitely a shooter! He is on our Hit list!! What area if you dont mind are you hunting?


----------



## postalhunter1 (Jun 5, 2010)

Oh come on Tommy!! That ain't yur buck! Quit dreaming.....


God, Family, Work, Hunting.....


----------



## dmbenjamin (Jul 28, 2012)

Thats a nice deer the only things I see that may hold it back from the 140 mark are the short brow tines also there are some side to side differences on his g2 and g3. Wish there was a better pic. Good luck I hope the deductions wont kill you if your lucky enough to kill him.

Outdoor Hub mobile, the outdoor information engine


----------



## KWaller (Oct 3, 2010)

145


Outdoor Hub mobile, the outdoor information engine


----------



## Header (Apr 14, 2004)

Q2hogdog must have been hunting deer a long time if he thinks this buck has shed his velvet, clearly seen in the first video picture he has not. Looks like a 150 - 160.


----------



## Q2hogdog (Aug 25, 2012)

TTomcik,

All I can tell you is that it is near Coventry Ohio. No more detail.


----------



## 9Left (Jun 23, 2012)

Fishingisfun said:


> I will guess 150 to 165. Mass looks good with ten tall points What is the buck standing in? Digging for minerals?


maybe i need some specs...i only counted 9 points


----------



## 9Left (Jun 23, 2012)

diregard that please, lol, there was a smear on my screen! HAHA, i see the TEN points now


----------



## Guest (Aug 27, 2012)

I would say in the 150's....nice deer!

I think his velvet is still on there...but its getting dry and tight.


----------



## VitalShot (Feb 10, 2012)

Don't get me wrong this is a nice buck. But this is not no 150 + deer. It's always amusing what people think a deer score. Get him on the ground and after deductions I bet $100 he don't go over 140" if that. Now in a couple yrs he could be somebody. 138 3/8". Lol!!! Nice deer. Hope he makes your heart pound like a drum right before you ventilate him. Best if luck. 


Outdoor Hub mobile, the outdoor information engine


----------



## KWaller (Oct 3, 2010)

VitalShot said:


> Don't get me wrong this is a nice buck. But this is not no 150 + deer. It's always amusing what people think a deer score. Get him on the ground and after deductions I bet $100 he don't go over 140" if that. Now in a couple yrs he could be somebody. 138 3/8". Lol!!! Nice deer. Hope he makes your heart pound like a drum right before you ventilate him. Best if luck.
> 
> 
> Outdoor Hub mobile, the outdoor information engine


LOL 138 3/8"??? Your just screwing around right?


Outdoor Hub mobile, the outdoor information engine


----------



## BassHunter0123 (Jul 14, 2009)

Nice deer, still has its velvet. id say low to mid 140's.....def not a 160


----------



## dmbenjamin (Jul 28, 2012)

BassHunter0123 said:


> Nice deer, still has its velvet. id say low to mid 140's.....def not a 160


Agreed, that,deer is no where near 160, but probably a safe 140. Great buck

Outdoor Hub mobile, the outdoor information engine


----------



## VitalShot (Feb 10, 2012)

KWaller said:


> LOL 138 3/8"??? Your just screwing around right?
> 
> 
> Outdoor Hub mobile, the outdoor information engine


Bet I am not far off. Yes he is a very nice looking deer 


Outdoor Hub mobile, the outdoor information engine


----------



## WeekendWarrior (Jan 20, 2008)

I have that deer sitting at an estimate of 147-148 (before deductions). Using the 7 inch rule from eyelid to nose. Before adding in the mass, I am at 121. 

Nice deer, he could grow up and be a 200 class next year. But don't pass him. Get him on your wall!!


----------



## WeekendWarrior (Jan 20, 2008)

VitalShot said:


> Don't get me wrong this is a nice buck. But this is not no 150 + deer. It's always amusing what people think a deer score. Get him on the ground and after deductions I bet $100 he don't go over 140" if that. Now in a couple yrs he could be somebody. 138 3/8". Lol!!! Nice deer. Hope he makes your heart pound like a drum right before you ventilate him. Best if luck.
> 
> 
> Outdoor Hub mobile, the outdoor information engine


Vital,
I think I will take the bet!!


----------



## Scum_Frog (Apr 3, 2009)

Solid buck....should be right at that 140" mark! Definitely still has his velvet on but its an awesome buck!!! If you dont get him this year and he sticks around next year he'd be a BRUTE! Goodluck!!!


----------



## VitalShot (Feb 10, 2012)

WeekendWarrior said:


> I have that deer sitting at an estimate of 147-148 (before deductions). Using the 7 inch rule from eyelid to nose. Before adding in the mass, I am at 121.
> 
> Nice deer, he could grow up and be a 200 class next year. But don't pass him. Get him on your wall!!


I agree and believe you should be right in the ball park on your score. Maybe a few light. But after deductions and it will be more than a few inches he will drop enough to make a man not care about a score. His g4 on his left appears to be nice hard to say but it is a least 8+ ( just a guess) so that is subtracted and you no the beams are not the same and the mass will vary across the rack. This will all add up very fast. Moral of the story nice deer no matter of score. Best of luck. 


Outdoor Hub mobile, the outdoor information engine


----------



## 9Left (Jun 23, 2012)

140 is about the high end, i agree. Nice pics


----------



## Q2hogdog (Aug 25, 2012)

Thanks for all the input. I enjoyed reading all. I hope I get to see him live on the hoof.

Q2hogdog


----------



## Nikster (Mar 14, 2007)

Why does everyone put such importance in scoring a buck? 

A few years back it used to be a 8, 10, 12, pointer- now its by score which seems to be tha norm.

I guess I'm old school?

My opinion is that the deer pictured is a great deer.

Nik,


----------



## harv (Sep 3, 2012)

New to forum and I don't want to p*ss anyone off but I'm thinking definitely 135- 140 max, definitely not a 150 class. Let side is weaker than right and wil hurt in deductions. That being said still a shooter in my book and I hopeyou get him and prove me wrong on my score. I haven't gotten anything close that on camera yet. Still waiting,ast year my big deer didnt how up till late October, too much corn and ben around here.


----------



## 1bowhntr (Mar 17, 2011)

i only see nine points little sticker on g2 is not big enough to score remember they always look bigger in velvet i will go with 135 to 140


----------



## VitalShot (Feb 10, 2012)

WeekendWarrior said:


> Vital,
> I think I will take the bet!!


Ok! 


Outdoor Hub mobile, the outdoor information engine


----------



## 9Left (Jun 23, 2012)

Nikster said:


> Why does everyone put such importance in scoring a buck?
> 
> A few years back it used to be a 8, 10, 12, pointer- now its by score which seems to be tha norm.
> 
> ...


it is a bit silly when you think about it, but these days, with as much money that you could make from a record buck, just counting points doesntt cut it anymore, and that 1/8 of an inch matters, not to me so much , but to a lotta serious hunters it does


----------

